# 50 things Dallas can do this offseason



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

#1 Tell Finley he's coming off the bench

You should get the point


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

#2 Start Devin Harris


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

#3 Take DJ MBenga off the IRL


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

#4 Play Jason Terry during off season as a shooting guard more often! Check if this is a long term solution!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Re-sign Keith Van Horn, he's been a very good option off the bench for you guys and he will probably re-sign for a cheaper price and the chance to win a championship.


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

^ #6 Trade van Horn and/or Stackhouse for a decent big man like chandler or maybe Artest!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

#7 Threaten Dampier with his life. We're stuck with him, it appears. :sigh:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

#8 Dirk to train more than ever especially on his defense on the offseason. Instead of yelling at ppl, he would give them confidence.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

9. Have the point guards work alot with Avery. If so, there will be a huge difference from this year.


----------



## Steppenwolf (Jun 13, 2004)

#10 Trade nobody, at least until the deadline. Let's see how this team plays - hopefully without constant injury trouble - a full season under Avery.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

#11 Figure out what role Marquis Daniels has with the team. And let him play it.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> #11 Figure out what role Marquis Daniels has with the team. And let him play it.


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

#12 DJ Mbenga was not brought here for no reason. Train him! The guy runs like a dear and is as strong as a truck. He's a very athletic center...

Didn't Cuban want an Amare stopper? You got one after the offseason. He should be the third or fourth or possibly fifth focus on this player developement this offseason.

1. Dirk - defense, low post game
2. Develope JET into Averys system. Not PG, let JET be JET.
3. Devin Harris - Develope him into a REAL PG.
4. DJ Mbenga - Train him, and get him ready to be the backup center. Yeah, sure he'll cost us some games. That's part of developement. You got your backup center and 'amare stopper' in the future. Forget Reggie Evans....


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

#13 Give Pavel more than 30 seconds of game time per game.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

AussieWarriorFan! said:


> #13 Give Pavel more than 30 seconds of game time per game.


What dallas can do this offseason.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

In the case of a lockout, have a remote location where the young guys, especially D.J. and Pavol, can workout in Avery's system.

Out of the NBA's sight, of course.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

#14 Keep letting Josh Howard work on his jumpshot and his range


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

#15 Buyout Wahad's and Bradley's contracts!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> In the case of a lockout, have a remote location where the young guys, especially D.J. and Pavol, can workout in Avery's system.
> 
> Out of the NBA's sight, of course.


Wait hold on, they cant work out in their arena if there was a lockout?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Tristan said:


> Wait hold on, they cant work out in their arena if there was a lockout?


No...the owners own the arenas. That is why it is called a lockout. The owners lock the players out of the buildings.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Tristan said:


> Wait hold on, they cant work out in their arena if there was a lockout?


The biggest tragedy is the coaching they miss; it's very hard for these guys to grasp the system, not to mention the fundamentals that D.J. and Pavol need to develop. 

If we can't develop these guys, as is the case with any project, you risk the chance that they go somewhere as a free agent and blossom, like Jermain O'Neal.


----------



## Kruser (Jun 15, 2005)

#16 - Acquire a pick in the first round


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

#17 - Play Pavel and DJ a lot in summer league! :banana:


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Get whoever drafts Bogut and the Mavs to play a preseason game in Australia.
:cheers:


----------

